# First ivf/icsi cycle with low amh



## Cad1 (18 d ago)

Helo i’m 34 years old, went for fertility mot with my partner discovered i had low amh and recommended to go for ivf so we are starting our first cycle next month
Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience or going through the same process as us


----------



## afra (12 d ago)

Hi just wondering what is your AMH level?


----------



## Cad1 (18 d ago)

2.24pmol/h


----------



## afra (12 d ago)

Hi mine is a little higher, I was recommended to bank some embryos with 3 cycles (for future use) before having a transfer by CREATE so currently considering doing that. Which clinic are you with?


----------



## Cad1 (18 d ago)

We are with Crgw

We were given options for ovarian stimulation or IUI but were told ivf was most intense but should bring success sooner

We might see how many eggs we get on this forst round and if its not that good ask about collecting as many as possible before another transfer. I guess different clinics have different ideas

Can i ask what you amh is and if this is your first try at ivf


----------

